# Dr. Pepper plastic baby bottle



## count_8809 (Jan 11, 2021)

I've had this bottle for awhile, recently discovered what it is!! It would have a cap with nipple.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 12, 2021)

I don't believe babies should drink soda, Lol!. Cool item, never seen Dr.Pepper.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Jan 12, 2021)

seen mini plastic soda bottles before , normally they were actually salt and pepper shakers , never heard of them being used for babies unless someone made an at home alteration


----------



## count_8809 (Jan 12, 2021)

RCO said:


> seen mini plastic soda bottles before , normally they were actually salt and pepper shakers , never heard of them being used for babies unless someone made an at home alteration


This one on ebay for 7.99


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 12, 2021)

Doesn't look right to me. The way the cap is so much bigger than the bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Jan 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Doesn't look right to me. The way the cap is so much bigger than the bottle.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



still thinking originally salt and pepper shakers , but someone decided to do this later on . never heard of dr pepper being marketed to babies , maybe it was a joke ?


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 12, 2021)

I have two of these bottles. They were manufactured as bottles for babies to be used with formula in the early 1990's. 
Here is a story I found in different newspapers in different cities across America.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 12, 2021)

Another article


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Jan 13, 2021)

I Though I Had Seen ALL The The Dr. pepper. Bottles .Great Conversation Piece It.Brings Back Memories .Momma Used To Put An Old Rubber Nipple On A Soda Bottle. There Used To Be A Nipple That Would Stretch Over  Top Of The Bottle .


----------



## count_8809 (Jan 13, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> I Though I Had Seen ALL The The Dr. pepper. Bottles .Great Conversation Piece It.Brings Back Memories .Momma Used To Put An Old Rubber Nipple On A Soda Bottle. There Used To Be A Nipple That Would Stretch Over  Top Of The Bottle .


 Sounds like your mom may have had the forerunner before these bottles were manufactured, I don't have any idea when these bottles were produced.


----------

